# New food mix



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well.

The expiration dates on Yoshi's current food are approaching, and I've decided I'm going to change his diet quite a bit(gradually of course). He's happy and healthy, but he's been losing more weight than I'd like, and is now on the skinny side. He runs like a madman, so I think a little more fat would be good in his diet. Not only that, but the healthiest food I currently have for him, he doesn't eat. :lol: So I'm going to introduce some new food to him.

Right now, his diet is kind of mediocre, I'll admit. He's on a mix of Nutro Max Cat and Purina One, both weight control varieties. The food he doesn't eat is By Nature Organics.

I think, though it's not a great food, I'll get some more Nutro, because it's his favorite. It's what I've been feeding him since he first came home. However, I'm thinking I'll also get some Blue Spa Select(indoor) and Wellness(either indoor or weight control, don't want TOO much fat!). I just hoped I could get some opinions on my choices. 

Geez, I always have such long posts! :lol: Thanks guys!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to have the Wellness Healthy Weight in my mix but am currently weaning my girls off it. The reason I'm doing this is because this was the last kibble one of my girls would eat and I wanted something with a different protein source in it. But it is a good food. 

I think it's ok to leave the Nutro in the mix with some good quality food. 

All the foods you chose have chicken as main protein source, I would suggest you choose something with a different source, to have more variety. For example, in my mix now I have Natural Balance Green Peas & Duck, Harmony Farms Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe, and Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken (lamb.) 

Also, if your little one is having a hard time keeping weight up, you might want to add something with a little more fat. One of Mustard's food is 18% fat and without it in the mix it's impossible to keep her weight steady.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for your input!  I'll do a little more digging to see if I can find some more variety.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay, I've changed it up a little bit. 

Nutro Max Cat Indoor Weight Control (Chicken)
Protein(min): 30%, Fat(min): 10%, (max): 13%

Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato (Turkey)
Protein(min): 30%, Fat(min): 12%

Wellness Complete Health Adult (Salmon)
Protein(min): 36%, Fat(min): 18%

How do those sound?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That sounds good to me.  Just be aware that fish food might make his poop VERY stinky. :shock: 

There's a Blue Buffalo called Finicky Feast that has turkey and chicken in it. It has 16% fat. That way you could switch the Salmon Wellness for something else (lamb?)


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wanted to go for something with lamb in it, but the only options at Petsmart are Iams and Purina Pro Plan. The ingredients on those aren't very pleasing... I wish Petsmart had more variety!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Do they carry Natural Balance? The Green Pea and Duck formula is used by a lot of members here (including myself) it's a very good food.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf LOVES Royal Canin Mature Fit 28 

Protein 28%
Fat 21%
Fibre 3.7%

The fat is kinda high but Snarf needs the extra cuz he wheels so much and is so tiny (300 grams). 

First Five: Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat, Brown Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, corn. 

Not great but he is such a picky pants. When I did the math, his overall diet is 31% Protein; 15% Fat and 6% Fibre.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

At Petsmart, you should be able to find...
Blue Buffalo
Authority
Halo Spots Stew
Royal Cannin
I think Wellness varies by store

Halo Spots Stew have some higher fat ~16-18% with smaller kibble sizes. 

Also be aware that Wellness is a very good and very rich food. Some may have trouble fully digesting it, my boy had no problems with it, he just didn't like the kibble shape and just never liked eating it. Feeding the fish variety of Wellness may make it hard to determine of the smellier poop is caused by the fish, or by the richness of the food.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aha! I found a pet store nearby that carries natural balance. Should I switch the wellness for that? I'd switch the Nutro for it, but then I think the mix might be too rich, and Yoshi probably would end up not liking it. So, my main question is, Nutro+Blue Buffalo+Wellness, Nutro+Blue Buffalo+Natural Balance, or Nutro+Natural Balance+Wellness? :lol:

Also, thank you SO much for everybody's help. It's greatly appreciated! <3


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Do any of the stores have sample bags? That way you don't spend a lot of time, energy, money looking for the perfect mix only to find out your hedgie won't eat it. Not that *I* know anything about this personally, of course... :roll:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

It would definitely be nice if they did, but I kinda doubt it. =/ I hate wasting food. -_- I guess I just need more hedgies!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I really like Natural Balance and a lot of people use Blue Buffalo and like it a lot. Either way I think you're doing good choices.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you once again!

I think I'll go with Nutro, Blue Buffalo and Natural Balance. That way there are three different meat sources. Also, Yoshi's had tummy troubles before(nothing serious at all. Paid a $175 vet bill to be told he was fine, and chubby.), so I don't want to feed him something too rich, like Wellness.

Let's just hope Yoshi likes the new foods!


----------

